# behavior reversal



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

How old is she ?
Several weeks is a very short period of time to get adjusted to a new environment, please give her time and space and Listen to what her body language is telling you.
She will become a dog you are hoping for with training, time and patience.
Good luck !

After taking the dogs for a walk, I had a bit of a re - think,
The dog taken in by a "Rescue" wouldn't be from a "breeder", they do their own re-homing.
More likely the dog may be from a Puppy mill, or an abusive environment, in which case you have your work cut out for you.Time patience and care will make a difference.
I


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

There's a great Rule of 3 to remember with rescues/rehomes/basically any animal you bring into your house. - 3 days to decompress, 3 weeks to learn your routine, 3 months to start to feel at home.

It's kind of like the honeymoon period where the dog comes out of its shell a little when they realize they're gonna be here for awhile and they are initially super well behaved and settling in well, and then all of a sudden there's a regression in behavior.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

That sounds like a dog that has spent most of its life in a crate or small pen. The big wide world is scary to a dog that's only ever seen a few square feet of it. Let her adjust at her own pace. If you don't think you have the patience, get back in touch with the organization you got her from and see if they can find a different home.


----------



## mariartist (9 mo ago)

I always thought with any overnight changes in behavior, you should at least call the vet and see if there is anything physically wrong? Rule out that she is in any pain?


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

It is wonderful you adopted her. Please don’t give up. She needs you and I’m more than certain given time and patience she will improve. Best of luck and heart to you both


----------



## Tom Krol (2 mo ago)

aesthetic said:


> There's a great Rule of 3 to remember with rescues/rehomes/basically any animal you bring into your house. - 3 days to decompress, 3 weeks to learn your routine, 3 months to start to feel at home.
> 
> It's kind of like the honeymoon period where the dog comes out of its shell a little when they realize they're gonna be here for awhile and they are initially super well behaved and settling in well, and then all of a sudden there's a regression in behavior.


Thank you very much for that bit of timing advice. I realize the times aren't cut in stone and may vary but to know this is very helpful.


----------



## Tom Krol (2 mo ago)

mariartist said:


> I always thought with any overnight changes in behavior, you should at least call the vet and see if there is anything physically wrong? Rule out that she is in any pain?


Oh yes, I immediately contacted the vet in case there was a problem with the spaying procedure she had. We had had our own physical done despite what the rescue agency had done and that with the follow-up call the vet doesn't seem to think she's in pain. I'm projecting what I know of humans that have had a bad past that sometimes it projects itself and causes "behavior." We will ride out the tide and keep loving her and always hope for the best. Thank you for your reply.


----------

